# Favorite shrimp appetizers



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Besides stuffed with a jalapeno slice, bacon wrapped and grilled, what is your favorite shrimp appetizer?


----------



## Trout Sniffer (Jun 7, 2005)

There is a seafood restaurant here in Victoria called Baytown Seafood. They have the best homemade shrimp eggrolls. Just had some for lunch the other day. Good Stuff!!


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Shrimp*

Man... They have one in Victria also? Those places are popping up everywhere


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

They have on in Baytown. one in LaPOrte, one in Deer Park, One in Pasadena. I think I even saw one in Texas city on the way to the Dike the other day where "T's" guns and ammo used to be... Those places are everywhereI have not tried the eggroll though


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Campechana.....A Mexican shrimp cocktail with some diced avacados, onions, celery and japaleños. Served in a 'rita glass with lime and some fresh crispy flour tortilla chips and a frosty mug of ***** Modelo.....mmmmmgoooood.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!!!!!


Animal Chris said:


> Campechana.....A Mexican shrimp cocktail with some diced avacados, onions, celery and japaleños. Served in a 'rita glass with lime and some fresh crispy flour tortilla chips and a frosty mug of ***** Modelo.....mmmmmgoooood.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

I would have to agree with Chris. the mexican scrimp cocktail is freakin great. hell the left over red sauce is good just by itself the next day.

to cheat you can use a bloody mary mix( i have use Zing Zang before). cut everything but the avacado. add it all together and then the slices before you serve.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

cold boiled shrimp


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*quick shrimp*

Take some 19 to 20 size shrimp, still in the shell. Brush litely with olive oil then season with a mixture of blackening seasonings of choise more seasoning than you would think. Place on wood skewers (six shrimp per usually).
Cook over med low heat on grill for about 2 min. per side. Serve with lemon and garlic butter mix. mm mmm good
yakfishin


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Shrimp ceviche is very good.


----------



## rick crumley (Sep 30, 2006)

Ditto, Ours is the same as yours, Just add cream cheese and put on the grill.......


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm going to try the Campechanga next time. Sounds good.


----------

